# Need advice from an accountant



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Right hmrc have refunded me £900 woth of late payments due to the letter being misleading etc. now this is where my problem is, the cheque has been sent to my old accountant as his name was on the forum. We currently don't talk but as you can imagine Id like that money back. Where do I stand if he refuses? I plan on phoning the citz advice in the morning but I can't rest untill I know.

Thanks for your help all.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Can HMRC not reissue the cheque?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

They may have sent it to him but I'd doubt it will be in his name ? I can't see any reason why he wouldn't give it to you as it's not his money.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Leave a message with his secretary?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thats strange, I was sent a refund but only details of the refund were sent to my accountant not the cheque


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replys, the problem is that because I signed the return he did that said any refund would be payed to, then it had his company name.
At the time I just signed it being young and stupid, but all the accountants I have spoken to have said he would be very silly to try and bank it for hisself. Hmrc basically said its between me and him, useful as always. It's so fustrating that they cannot just cancel the check and re issue it. I'm going to phone them Monday to see who the check is made out to.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

dan92 said:


> I'm going to phone them Monday to see who the check is made out to.


They'll probably be unable to disclose that under 'Data Protection'. Unless you're the person named on the cheque (even though it's you who should be paid), they might be funny about it. Then again, they might just tell you everything about it...


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

I believe they will tell me as they were happy to tell me the value etc.


----------

